# Ariens 921024 ( 24 deluxe 2013 )



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey guys, this is my first real snowblower. I had a small 1 stage not traction at the weel snow thrower before. I now have a problem with my left arm, so since we have a lot of snow here, i jumped the gun on a barely used 921024. I was looking for a brand new 24 inches ariens classic, but for the same price i got the used deluxe.

Took it appart last week-end to grease it and check everything. One of the shear pin was bended, so i changed it to a new one. After putting it back together, i made it run at idle for 5 to 10 minutes and changed the oil.

Not that all of this is done, i'm going to install a toggle switch so i can turn of the light ( there is no switch for it on my model )

And, here is where i need your help. I want to change the skid shoes for POLY ones so i don't scratch all my driveway with the metal stock ones. However, i can't find any skids shoes made for my machine in Canada. I found a universal kit at canadian tire, not sure if it's the best choice. I found a Ariens kit at home depot, but my model number is not listed as compatible. 

Amazon Canada is out of stock...

Any suggestions ? Thanks ! Great forum BTW !


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Try home depot


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

One option would be to get the ones at HD, try them and if they don't work, you can return them.

Another would be to get in touch with Ariens directly at https://support.ariens.com/contact-us/ beforehand to see if they'd work or if they have another option available.

From what I've heard, their customer service is excellent.

I believe the Ariens part number you're looking at at HD is 72600300 but you should confirm that.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

72600300 is the correct number for the item at home depot.

And this is what they state : Fits models 939003, 920001, 921005, 921006 and 926027


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Peter Venkman said:


> 72600300 is the correct number for the item at home depot.
> 
> And this is what they state : Fits models 939003, 920001, 921005, 921006 and 926027


I saw that and that may very well be correct but I've got to think because the blower is a 2013, maybe, just maybe, it'll work and your model just is not listed due to it's age. It's worth looking into further, IMO.

The guys on here who will know more is sscotsman (Scot) and Cardo111. They are both very knowledgeable on Ariens products - two of the Ariens Guru's on here, if you will. And there's others, as well.

If either one of them don't chime in on this thread, trying sending PM's.

Again, you can also get in touch with Ariens on the same question.

Someone somewhere can get you on the right track.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks Paulie. This item is not in stock at my local HD. So i need to order it via the website. So i'll wait a couple of days here to see the kind of answer i get !


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Peter Venkman said:


> Thanks Paulie. This item is not in stock at my local HD. So i need to order it via the website. So i'll wait a couple of days here to see the kind of answer i get !


Ohhh...well that does change things a bit then since you can't go and get it to try out. We're getting to that time of year where time is of essence where online ordering is not as conducive as it usually is.

Agreed - wait a couple days and stay tuned here. Someone will know.

And by the way, welcome to the forum - it is an incredible resource!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

726


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

Great JTCLAYS, my local Ariens dealer has them in hands. I'm going to go pick up a pair tomorrow !

Thanks for the help !


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Paulie 139 I appreciate the kind words, we all try to help each other the best we can here,welcome to the forum Peter.

Regarding the Ariens poly shoes and other Ariens accessories I have had good luck with jackssmallengines.com.com. Here is a link to the shoes, hopefully these will fit your model.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72600300


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

Got them installed and i confirm it's the correct part for my snowblower ! thanks guys !


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Peter Venkman said:


> Got them installed and i confirm it's the correct part for my snowblower ! thanks guys !


Awesome!


----------

